# Termostato con estas caracteristicas



## dayanaandrea (Jun 9, 2010)

*Me mandaron implementar este circuito espero pueda recibir alguna ayuda*

Se debe diseñar un circuito  capaz de mantener estable una temperatura de  20°C para un invernadero, siempre que la temperatura sea inferior se debe encender una alarma y un circuito de calefacción que permita que el invernadero se caliente y llegue a la temperatura adecuada, de igual forma cuando la temperatura sea superior debe encenderse una alarma y a su vez un circuito que enfrié y lo mantenga en la temperatura adecuada de 20°C.   

Para el desarrollo de la siguiente práctica se propone diseñar un circuito puramente análogo utilizando amplificadores operacionales en modo comparador y amplificador si se requiere, de la misma manera se debe utilizar un sensor LM35 y Tip31.

Este es el parámetro más importante a tener en cuenta en el manejo del ambiente dentro de un invernadero, ya que es el que más influye en el crecimiento y desarrollo de las plantas. Normalmente la temperatura óptima para las plantas se encuentra entre los 10 y 20º C.
El control ambiental está basado en manejar de forma adecuada todos aquellos sistemas instalados en el invernadero: sistema de calefacción, la ventilación y el suministro de fertilización carbónica, para mantener los niveles adecuados de la radiación, temperatura, humedad relativa y nivel de CO2, y así conseguir la mejor respuesta del cultivo y por tanto, mejoras en el rendimiento, precocidad, calidad del producto y calidad del cultivo.


----------

